# problem z ustawieniem bramy

## wazi20

Witam

Mam problem i nie mam pomysłu jak go rozwiązać.

Po długiej walce z uruchomieniem bezprzewodówki (iwl3945) w końcu mi się udało. 

Połączenie do internetu wychodzi przez router 192.168.1.1. Na routerze mam ustawione dhcp. Pingi do routera idą, jednak na zewnątrz już nie, tak jakby źle brama była skonfigurowana. Jeśli po otrzymaniu adresu  dodam ją raz jeszcze z ręki route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wtedy wszystko pięknie działa. 

Poniżej tablica routingu

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2000   0        0 wlan0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         local.gateway   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

default         local.gateway   0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 wlan0

```

i konfiguracja sieci, nie ma znaczenia czy włącze dhcp czy ustawiam statyczne adresy, efekt dokładnie taki sam:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=("iwconfig")

modules=("dhcpcd")

key_dom="aaaa-bbbb-cc"

preferred_aps=( "dom" )

associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

#WLAN

#config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

#routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

nie utrudniaj sobie zycia, wywal net.wlan0 z runlevelu, zmerguj wicd, dodaj go do runlevelu i uzywaj go, wicd-client albo wicd-curses (co wolisz) i wicd bedzie za Ciebie podnosil skonfigurowana siec wifi, gdy bedzie dostepna.

Tak z ciekawosci, jakie mogles miec problemy ze zmuszeniem do dzialania iwl3945? U mnie od kopa smigala.

----------

## wazi20

dzięki za podpowiedź. próbuję emergować wicd ale jakieś blokady mi wywala więc już jutro się z tym pobawię bo dzisiaj zmęczenie dopadło.

Co do moich problemów z iwl3945 to żeby się nie rozpisywać to tu https://bugs.gentoo.org/232043 jest podobna sytuacja do mojej opisana. Ale jeszcze od czasu do czasu mi wyłącza radio, ale na początku jak już zemergowałem iwl3945.ucode to wyłączało mi sie radio co kilkanaście sekund. I jeszcze do tego iwl3945 miałem wkompilowane w jądro, dopiero jako moduł coś zaczęło działać. No zobaczymy co będzie dalej, bo to swieża instalka jest.

----------

## soban_

Dokladnie tak jak @SlashBeast napisal, wicd albo networkmanager + np w kde knetworkmanager. Sprobowac tez mozesz z wifi-radar, a jakie blokady wywala Ci gdy probujesz:

```
emerge -av wicd
```

?

Osobiscie sam tego uzywam na lapku i jestem bardzo zadowolony. (ma taka opcje wicd-client) jak wznawianie polaczenia - wiec moze to cos da? Faktem jest ze sieciowki dzialaja lepiej wkompilowane w jadro jako "M" mi sie zdarzal nawet kernel panic gdy byly jako "*" - przy wyciagania kabla lan'owego  :Very Happy: .

----------

## mistix

Pewnie coś skopałeś z pliczkiem /etc/resolv.conf powinien on wyglądać coś ala 

```
 nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220 
```

----------

## wazi20

soban_ blokował pakiet sys-power/powermgmt-base. Odinstalowałem i wicd poszedł. Po zainstalowaniu i próbie uruchomienia wyrzucił mi jeszcze komunikat że brakuje modułu dbus. Jeszcze z tym powalczę. Ale cały czas mi nie daje spokoju dlaczego mam problem z tą bramą... Ustawiłem już nawet dhcp_wlan0="nodns" żeby nie nadpisywał mi resolve.conf, ale nic to nie daje. I do tego jeszcze dzisiaj po emerge --update przestała mi działać klawka i myszka w X-ach, ale to już temat na inny post... Jakoś na stacjonarnym komputerze nie miałem takich problemów.

mistix z resolve.conf wszystko jest OK. Gdyby było coś nietak to po dopisaniu z ręki do tablicy routingu bramy 192.168.1.1 też by nie działało, a działa, tylko nie pinguje na zewnątrz przy ustawionym w /etc/conf.d/net 

```
config_wlan0=(" dhcp ") 
```

lub 

```
routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1") 
```

. No a wg mnie wpis w /etc/conf.d/net i z konsoli route add default gw są jednoznaczne, chyba że się myle...

----------

## SlashBeast

Brak modulu dbus? Jak znam zycie to aktualizowales pythona i nie podbiles pythonupdatera przez co pydbus jest ciagle zbudowany dla starego pythona.

----------

## soban_

Zainstalowles dbus i dodales do rc-update? Ja dzisiaj z tym ostro walczylem na archu  :Wink:  i bez dbus sie nie dalo uzywac wicd, a i jeszcze jedno wicd musisz dodac do rc-update tak wogle tutaj masz ladnie to opisane http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Boot_With_Wicd mam nadzieje ze radzisz z angielszczyzna  :Razz: 

----------

## wazi20

udało się zainstalować. musiałem zemergowac jeszce dev-python/dbus-phyton. 

wicd to bardzo przyjemny programik, tylko jeden problem pozostał. nie chce mi podłączyć przy starcie systemu. do runlevelu boot dodałem. muszę z ręki uruchamiać wicd-client i robić connect. w jakimś skrypcie jeszcze trzeba coś dopisać?

----------

## soban_

Mi standardowo wicd laczy sie z wybrana siecia (wystarczy zaznaczyc automatycznie lacz z wybrana siecia - przy jej konfigurowaniu) - tak dla formalnosci tylko dodaje wicd-client do autostartu ale i bez niego mi sie laczy z tymi wybranymi sieciami. Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia z wicd  :Smile: 

----------

## wazi20

mam zaznaczone, ale niestety u mnie nie działa. ale i tak chyba zostanę przy nim.

Dzięki za pomoc, pozdrawiam:)

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj ewentualnie z poziomu konsoli skonfigurowac stale polaczenie, wtedy na_pewno bedzie sie laczyc gdy tylko linux podniesie leba. Nie ma za co, od tego jest forum  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

